# CnC Yuri's Revenge Lan Problem



## milzy29 (Dec 5, 2007)

hi,

me and my mate want to play a lan game of yuri's revenge, we are doing it by wireless and we are both connected to my router, we both have ipx installed on our cards but whenever we go to the lobby in the game, we see each other but as soon as we speak to each other throught the chat interface we dissapear, it is really bothering me, does it have to do with a security issue on one of our laptops stopping the other one from comunicating, because when i set up a shared folder on my computer and he mapps the network drive on his it asks him for my username and password, i also tried it with disabling both firewalls but still nothing, i also tried it with a straight cable connecting us together instead of using the router and i still got the same problem.

please help, if u are familiar with red alert 2 and yuri's revenge then it would be great help

thanks in advance, milzy


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

IPX is a very old protocol. Most wireless routers no longer fully support it. Ive got Yuri to work over LAN a long time ago. I found an offical patch that added TCP/IP. Use that and you will have better luck.
http://www.download.com/Command-Con...Revenge-1-001-patch/3000-2103_4-10236249.html


----------

